

Ask HN: How do you deal with computer eye strain? - keiferski

I've been spending 6-7-8+ hours a day on my computer, and it's starting to seriously affect my vision. Anything more than a few feet away gets blurry, I'm super-sensitive to light, my eyes are constantly watering, etc.<p>How do you deal with staring at a computer all day?
======
Skywing
Honestly, you should be taking breaks. Spending 8+ hours a day on the computer
is typical for somebody working hard, but taking a break every once in awhile
is still essential.

In fact, I've heard a lot of people say that the 30-30 rule has helped them be
even more productive. Spend 30 minutes doing hard work on the computer, and
then 30 minutes off letting your brain relax.

~~~
keiferski
Good idea.. I'll have to try that.

------
devinj
Seeing as plenty of people often use a computer that much or longer on a
regular basis (not counting breaks to eat or go to the bathroom, obviously),
I'm not really convinced it's just the how long you use a monitor. I'd suggest
talking to an ophthalmologist for real advice.

That said, I think the usual line is to take a ten minute break every hour.
Should be good for your legs, too. But really, talk to an ophthalmologist.

------
shiny
Do you have a glossy screen? Switching from glossy to matte helped my eyes a
lot.

I also use Flux on my mac, so perhaps that helps.

~~~
stagas
+1 for Flux I use it for over a year and I can't live without it

------
Charlie_B
There are some programs you can download to help reduce eye strain - they will
remind you every so often (20-40 minutes) to do some eye exercises. I find
this helps me if I am having sore eyes - especially looking a few inches above
the monitor into the distance (20+feet).

I also find that if I am wearing glasses, going to contacts helps, and vice
versa.

------
jimmyjim
I use the zenburn theme for everything. In emacs, xmonad colors, my terminal
colors, in _everything_. It's very easy on the eyes.

------
andrewtbham
have you seen a doctor? sounds like you may need glasses or something... your
symptoms seem extreme to me.

do you have a nice big monitor?

------
bigwally
Getting outside and looking far distances a couple of times a day
(walking/cycling) gives my eyes enough exercise. Maintaining focus at one
point for extended periods kills my eyes.

